# A/C Compressor and fan not turning on.



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Need to turn on the a/c and go out to the condenser and check if the compressor is running. If it is shut off the a/c

Next we need to determine if the condenser fan motor or the condenser fan motor capacitor is bad.

If both the fan motor and compressor is not working then more than likely you have a dual capacitor that has gone bad


----------



## rpond (Jun 5, 2010)

When I turn on the A/C I hear a click and then nothing else so I'm assuming the condenser isn't running. I do hear a low electrical hum from the unit.


----------



## mikethe ductman (Jun 2, 2010)

Check you 220 going into and out of your contactor
Had one the other day the dissconect was fried and no 220 going to contactor, I fixed it only to get a call the next day that the fan was humming and not turning, figured the drag on the fan drew high amps to melt the dissconect.
If you hav 220 it sounds like the duel ran cap. 
Some times you can get the fan to start turning by helping it with a pencil.
Also watch out for a direct short, if there is no ground it could be lights out for you, we lost a boy in ga a few years ago because of no ground.


----------

